# ISO a Sable GSD in Arkansas area or a connected sate



## Andrew Joseph (Jul 2, 2016)

Hey fellow GSD lovers! I have always wanted a Sable GSD....Any suggestions where i can find her?

- Andrew


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Andrew Joseph said:


> Hey fellow GSD lovers! I have always wanted a Sable female GSD....Any suggestions where i can find her?
> 
> - Andrew


Probably lots of places but you do know there is more to a girl then looks right?


----------



## Andrew Joseph (Jul 2, 2016)

that was suppose to say male or female Sable GSD....


----------

